# Celine Dion



## gnipgnop (Aug 25, 2010)

Where is the best place to buy discount tickets to see Celine?  I have searched a couple of sites and the tickets are really expensive.  We missed her last time in Vegas and really want to see her when she comes back in March.  Not looking for $500. tickets.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't think you will find any for a while.  But if you do, let us know.  My wife saw her the last time she was in LV and would love to see her again.  She said her performance was outstanding!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 25, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> Where is the best place to buy discount tickets to see Celine?


I don't think there are such things! Check with the box office at Caesars Palace, which leads one to Ticketmaster.  Here's a link.  The prices range from $95 to $250 for individual tickets.  Packages are considerably more.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 25, 2010)

When is she due to deliver?  I suppose before March.


----------



## Karen G (Aug 25, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> When is she due to deliver?  I suppose before March.


This story  says the twin boys are due in November.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 6, 2010)

Just got our tickets for Celine Dion at "Best of Vegas".  Orchestra 3 M, seats #316 & 317 for $386.62 which includes taxes & fees.  Is anyone familiar with the Colosseum at Caesars Palace?  Would these be good seats?   Hope she has a song devoted to her new twins.........can't wait!


----------



## Robert D (Sep 6, 2010)

Several years ago when we saw her we bought tickets on Ebay a few days before the show and got great seats 7 rows from the stage at a discount, although they were still expensive.  We were going to Vegas anyway and decided to look on Ebay.  I'd also look on Craigs list.  I always insist on paying with a credit card on Paypal to protect against scammers.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 6, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> Just got our tickets for Celine Dion at "Best of Vegas".  Orchestra 3 M, seats #316 & 317


Here's a seating chart.  I think your seats will be fine. The Colosseum is supposed to be designed so that no seat is more than 120' from the stage.

I saw Celine during the first week she opened the first time and it was an amazing show. I'm sure her new show will be just as wonderful. Enjoy!


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 6, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> Just got our tickets for Celine Dion at "Best of Vegas".  Orchestra 3 M, seats #316 & 317 for $386.62 which includes taxes & fees.  Is anyone familiar with the Colosseum at Caesars Palace?  Would these be good seats?   Hope she has a song devoted to her new twins.........can't wait!



You will be a fair distance from the stage. We were in the middle of the front orchestra 12 rows back from the stage. The Colosseum at Caesars Palace seats 4,296 people so it is pretty large.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 6, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> We were in the middle of the front orchestra 12 rows back from the stage.


Checking the seating chart I referenced above, gnipgnop's seats are 17 rows back from where you sat and a little to the left. 

When I saw Celine I was up in the second mezzanine, I think, but I thoroughly enjoyed the show.  There may be some video projections that would show close-up views--I think there were some when I saw Cher from the upper mezzanine and on the side.

Of course, it's always nice if you can sit front and center at a show. But, you do what you can.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 7, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Checking the seating chart I referenced above, gnipgnop's seats are 17 rows back from where you sat and a little to the left.
> 
> When I saw Celine I was up in the second mezzanine, I think, but I thoroughly enjoyed the show.  There may be some video projections that would show close-up views--I think there were some when I saw Cher from the upper mezzanine and on the side.
> 
> Of course, it's always nice if you can sit front and center at a show. But, you do what you can.



Actually I was wrong. We were 9 rows back. In any event it is more than the number of rows because your have the aisle between the front and rear orchestra.

I was just answering his question and not commenting on getting tickets.


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. about our tickets.  The seating chart was most helpful.
Looking forward to seeing Celine in Vegas.


----------

